# Shark Fishing Friday Night~!



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

I have 1.5 rays sitting in my freezer and I don't want them to go to waste before I leave! I am leaving sat morning to visit some family for a few weeks, if I don't get out fishing tomorrow night Ugly and ForeverFishing get first dibs on the rays!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

lets all meet up then. its weeded out over here and the bay is flooded with fresh water. looks like ill be headed that way anyways. i have three big bobo and wahoo for bait.


----------



## scarfus (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm down. I've got a ton of Kingfish bits to get out of my freezer


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

You guys going sharking Saturday night by chance? You have some good bait. Ugly???? How 'bout it?


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

You guys still want to try and get some sharks tonight? Got a whole mess of ladyfish this morning to add to the rays I have.


----------



## scarfus (Jul 18, 2012)

On my way to Pickens right now.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Where r y'all going to be. I am supposed to be heading out in a little while....i need a SHARKKKKK.


----------



## Cortc4z (Feb 7, 2013)

Would y'all be willing to teach someone trying to get into shark fishing a hand I have hooks four good size blue fish and a 9/0 I just don't know where to get leader material or how to make it.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Cortc4z said:


> Would y'all be willing to teach someone trying to get into shark fishing a hand I have hooks four good size blue fish and a 9/0 I just don't know where to get leader material or how to make it.


hard wire from most tackle shops. atleast 140lb. and a haywire twist. they also have 480 cable. crimps and crimping tool. I use a swaging tool from home depot.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

who"s fishing tonight???


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Cortc4z said:


> Would y'all be willing to teach someone trying to get into shark fishing a hand I have hooks four good size blue fish and a 9/0 I just don't know where to get leader material or how to make it.


Go to most any tackle store and they can make it for you or you can make it yourself. I make mine and its pretty easy. Get a little spool of seven strand wire leader I usually get 135 pound test and get the crimps that go with it, it should size match on the packaging but you can estimate if it doesn't. Get a big circle hook and you can crimp it with most types of pliers but q crimper makes it ALOT easier
Then crimp a swivel on the other end. Make the leader equal to the size of shark you're targeting. Good luck and tight lines.


----------

